

Beyond Usability - User Experience - ruidlopes
http://ruidlopes.posterous.com/beyond-usability-user-experience

======
jdp23
Thanks for the reference to the CHI2009 paper, very interesting.

Seems like an interesting series, looking forward to the rest of it. Will you
be including accessibilty metrics?

~~~
ruidlopes
Thanks for the heads-up. Yap, I'll probably discuss some issues/ideas on
accessibility metrics (beyond WCAG's A/AA/AAA).

